# Community > Clubs >  Sir Howard Morrison Super 4 Competition

## chubby

This year the Sir Howard Morrison Super 4 competition will be held in Taihape by the local Rod and Rifle Club , if any one is interested in entering this competion please call Jenn on 021 834 998 , the close off date for entries is the 16th of October , weigh in is at the Gretna Hotel on Sunday the 27th of October , entry fee for a team of any number is $500.00 per team 

1st place overall -  $5000.00
2nd place overall  -  $2000.00 
3rd place overall  -  $ 1000.00
4th place overall  -  $500.00

this also includes prizes for heaviest Deer,Pig,snapper and trout  with secound and third places in each category also receiving prises 

BUT to be in to win u must have the heaviest animal that your club can produce from all 4 categories ( YOU CANNOT ENTER WITH OUT ALL FOUR ANIMALS )

For more info contact Jenn on the above cell number

----------


## Dundee

Shit that's steep$ you wouldn't want to be in 5th place..

----------


## Steveh054

> This year the Sir Howard Morrison Super 4 competition will be held in Taihape by the local Rod and Rifle Club , if any one is interested in entering this competion please call Jenn on 021 834 998 , the close off date for entries is the 16th of October , weigh in is at the Gretna Hotel on Sunday the 27th of October , entry fee for a team of any number is $500.00 per team 
> 
> 1st place overall -  $5000.00
> 2nd place overall  -  $2000.00 
> 3rd place overall  -  $ 1000.00
> 4th place overall  -  $500.00
> 
> this also includes prizes for heaviest Deer,Pig,snapper and trout  with secound and third places in each category also receiving prises 
> 
> ...


$500 entry fee??? bloody hell

----------


## Ohutumeats

I think $500 is cheap for a chance to win $5000 no brainier me think

----------


## Munsey

$500 to enter ffs that's a lot dosh . If it's anything like the pig hunting comps used to be down here they are already won before they start .

----------


## chubby

Yeh , u get guys with pigs in pens , stags behind fences , trout in tanks , but to try n tank or do something with a snapper ? dunno i guess some guys have come up with some way of cheating which doesnt sit well with me or probably others , its a pitty that they cant run pig and deer competitions where the overall winner is actually the average weight , 

Last year the weather over the super 4 week wasnt that great which made it really hard to get out for a snapper meaning not maney teams actually got a snapper for there team , i like this comp coz yeh u mite have a pig in  pen , stag in a back paddock , trout in a tank but that snapper can totally trip you up 

Dunno what you guys rekon ?

----------


## veitnamcam

Most if not all pig hunting comps in Nelson the major prize is for average weight, to prevent the obvious.

----------


## chubby

Yeh its a pitty that this sort of thing happens ah , ( cheating ) , i havent done alot of comps before but i personally wouldnt feel cool collecting a first prize knowing that its not coashia

----------

